# I love my barn!



## xxJustJumpItxx

My horse is going to live here soon. I'm. So. Excited!

I go to Mississippi College, where I'm on the equestrian team. My horse gets to come with me next semester and I can't wait. Our horses are treated like royalty!

Pictures of the barn:








































Our covered arena during a clinic with Dan Canter (I'm on the left).








And then just a picture of me and one of my favorite school horses at a show


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

Holy Schnikes! That is SWEET! I want to be your horse. That is nicer than my house.

What events do you do?


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx

I know, right? It's soooo nice.
At IHSA shows, I do novice flat/fences. At local shows, I just do long stirrup hunters and eq. Hopefully my trainer will move me up to Pre-Adult soon though.


----------



## themacpack

Is Full Metal Jousting filmed at that location? The barn and grounds pictures look EXACTLY like what has been shown on the show and they did state they were in Mississippi.........


----------



## Wallee

Just jump it, are you on Mississippi state university's equestrian team?


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx

Yes, this is where Full Metal Jousting was filmed. It was pretty cool!

And no, I don't go to MSU; I go to Mississippi College. We compete against MSU at shows though!


----------



## OuttatheBlue

WOW! Lucky duck, that is a NICE barn


----------



## DancingArabian

Fancy! Wow!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Your so lucky!! That farm is amazing!


----------



## Hidalgo13

(jaw drops) woOW. :shock: lucky horse. :wink:


----------



## amp23

I was thinking the same thing about the Full Metal Jousting... That's so cool! Gorgeous barn.. So jealous!


----------



## cakemom

Ha, now my daughter is stalking that college, and she's only 13!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## autumnheart

That's absolutely amazing. Wow!


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx

I know, I'm insanely lucky to get to ride here. I absolutely love it.

cakemom: Haha! She should definitely think about coming here, it's a really great school and our program is awesome. There's talk that the school is going to try to start offering an equestrian studies minor within the next few years


----------



## autumnheart

You are very lucky!!


----------



## cakemom

She wrote the name in her long term goal book for further research. She's a brainiac, so is already planning college.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## autumnheart

Haha, that's so cute!


----------



## jenainy

Unbelievable. I wish I was your horse too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx

Haha she sounds like me! I was looking at colleges in eighth grade  If you don't mind me asking, where in Louisiana do you live? I'm from LA, that's why I'm wondering.


----------



## cakemom

We are on the Northshore, in Folsom.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

Did you get to meet any of the FMJ horses? I fell in love with Crispin.

And some of the jousters weren't too shabby either!


----------



## wetrain17

Interested to know how much board is there


----------



## WesternBella

That sure is one pretty barn..i'd love to live there myself..how much is board?.....or do I want to know?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wetrain17

I looked up on their website. i was very surprised to see it was only $650/month. That was basic board, other services would be an additional charge.


----------



## Logibear24

Um I am insanly jelous of you right now and I would probably look really odd there as I ride western XD haha but good gravy it is stunning!!

Was creeping there website and noticed the board there is UBER cheap.....like thats the cost of board here and its no where near as nice as that place or even has the same bonus's as there. Thats it im moving XD


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx

cakemom: Okay, I'm a bit further west, about 30 miles north of Baton Rouge. I think our team may be heading to Folsom in April though for a schooling show!
AndreaSctlnd: Yes, I met all of the horses! Crispin is soo sweet. I love Navarro and Harland too 

Yeah, board is very reasonably priced! But being a poor college student, I couldn't afford it, so my horse is moving into their lesson program, which means I don't have to pay board! lol


----------



## cakemom

Yes, actually we saw you guys were headed this way!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx

I'm looking forward to it! Will you and your daughter be there?


----------



## cakemom

Trying to remember which show it is. I'll check.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

DEAR GOD!!!!! OMG thats nice!!!!


----------



## QHDragon

themacpack said:


> Is Full Metal Jousting filmed at that location? The barn and grounds pictures look EXACTLY like what has been shown on the show and they did state they were in Mississippi.........


That was my first thought when I saw the pictures!


----------



## equiniphile

Wow! How many lessons a week does he have to be in to pay off his board?


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

O.O **** thats a nice barn!! If anyones interested- heres a photo tour: 
Providence Hill Farm, LLC - Jackson, Mississippi


----------



## EquestrianCowgirl4

omg thats 100000000000000000000*+ times nicert than my barn, that place is nice than my house!!! I wanna live there!!!!!!! hahah so jealous that place is incredible!!!!!  so lucky!!! *
*Good luck with everything there!!! (don't get lost in that huge thing hahah jk)*


----------



## WesternJake

HOMG Gorgeous barn! I thought the facilities looked familiar too. I remember watch FMJ and thinking "Holy moly that is ONE nice facility!" lol. 

Emily


----------



## AndreaSctlnd

WesternJake said:


> HOMG Gorgeous barn! I thought the facilities looked familiar too. I remember watch FMJ and thinking "Holy moly that is ONE nice facility!" lol.
> 
> Emily


I did too. I though, I can't believe they built a place that nice for a TV show. Now I think that is a SCHOOL?


----------



## Adam

I think it is a pretty safe bet EVERYONE on here loves your barn :lol:


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx

Haha I would say so Adam!

Well, the school didn't build it. It's privately owned; we just use it for lessons and to board the school horses. I'm so grateful to be able to ride there. Our trainer is awesome and our horses are amazing! I recently rode our youngest lesson horse in his first show and he was a star 

Oh, and the school is free leasing my horse, so I don't have to pay for any of her care, and they get a really nice "free" horse.


----------



## autumnheart

That all sounds extremely nice. You must be happy.


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx

I'm very very happy! Our jumper just got retired from showing, so I'm going to work with my girl this summer and see if I'll be able to show her in hopeful jumpers next semester!


----------

